

Golf prolongs life - FiReaNG3L
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2008/05/30/golf.prolongs.life

======
diego
Talk about jumping to conclusions. All they know is that there seems to be a
correlation between playing golf and lower death rates. Could it be that those
people have a lot of free time and are already healthier than those who
don't/can't?

Maybe golf is a sport that attracts older people who are not suffering from
debilitating diseases that make them stay at home, especially in Sweden.

